# Morgans Royal Oak Amber Ale - problems



## Fully_mashed (2/4/21)

Hello everyone, I'm very new to home brewing and I've only recently started my first brew. I bought the Morgan's home brew kit and my first batch was with the Royal Oak Maber Ale wort kit.

It's been going for two weeks now but the gravity has been at 1.02 for the last week with not activity. I bought a second hand fridge, a thermostat online with a heating pad to regulate temperature.

The instructions say 22 to 30 degrees for 5 days but the brew shop employee said 18 to 20 for two weeks. I've kept ot at 19 for the last two weeks.

I fear that my beer has stopped fermenting, what can I do to kick-start fermentation?

Kind regards,

James


----------



## duncbrewer (2/4/21)

When the yeast has eaten all of the sugars it usually does stop working so not necessarily a cause for concern.

As you have temp control raise temp by 2 degrees ( might take a day to do that) then keep at that for 2 days won't be a bad thing ( diacetyl rest ) might provoke activity and see if it changes with a hydrometer once stable minimum 2 days it's probably done. Then you are ready to keg or bottle.
Was it a named yeast or just ' beer yeast ". You should have a nice clean ferment at that low end temp.


----------

